# Orange Cider



## bladeofthemoon (Dec 17, 2009)

There is amazing oranges coming here in india, particularly in my region and i was wondering if someone would be kind enough to provide me with a nice orange wine recipe? maybe something sweet, maybe something tangy either ways?

much obliged...


----------



## Sacalait (Dec 17, 2009)

Go to Jack Kellers site for the recipe.


----------



## Luc (Dec 17, 2009)

I did a mandarine wine about 2 years ago and I can recommend it.
You can use the same recipe for oranges. However do the measurements for acid and sugar as the figures may vary from fruit to fruit.

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/12/sinterklaaswijn-santa-claus-wine.html

You should however age it for 2 years. 

Do not forget to add banana's they add body to a wine which would otherwise be 'thin'

Luc


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 17, 2009)

Blade, I made a batch of orange wine last winter. I peeled a whole case and smashed them in the cuisinart. After peeling, I didn't know to remove the thin white skin left on the oranges!! It looked to be a promising wine, but was extremely bitter and undrinkable, it was the only batch I ever dumped. Keep that in mind!http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques33.asp

Heres the Jack Keller recipes, I had them saved, wish I would have had them when I started mine:


Good luck on this one, please keep us posted.
Troy


----------



## bladeofthemoon (Dec 18, 2009)

Luc said:


> I did a mandarine wine about 2 years ago and I can recommend it.
> You can use the same recipe for oranges. However do the measurements for acid and sugar as the figures may vary from fruit to fruit.
> 
> http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/12/sinterklaaswijn-santa-claus-wine.html
> ...




bananas???  really??? well i dont much hold with bananas but i guess if u recommend it, i should pay attention. tell me, is it recommended for all wines other than grape wines??
thanks for the recipe though 

i just went thru ure recipe.... i was shocked at the simplicity of it all... r u serious about that wine? if thats the case, maybe ive been getting too stuck in unnecessary "rules" about wine making like using only proper equipment and not thinking out of the box.
thanks!!! 



arcticsid said:


> Blade, I made a batch of orange wine last winter. I peeled a whole case and smashed them in the cuisinart. After peeling, I didn't know to remove the thin white skin left on the oranges!! It looked to be a promising wine, but was extremely bitter and undrinkable, it was the only batch I ever dumped. Keep that in mind!http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques33.asp
> 
> Heres the Jack Keller recipes, I had them saved, wish I would have had them when I started mine:
> 
> ...



hey bro... lol, nice to see u. i was hoping u'd also be one to gimme a recipe  cool cool advice on the white skin thing. i was gonna leave it on too, well in my mind's plan anyways  thanks for saving that.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 18, 2009)

Brother Blade, remove that white skin!! Man was I ever dissapointed, that wine was really destined to be something nice. But I too, am continually learning. I am glad through the help, advice and experience everyone in here has shared with me, I now have some knowledge to pass along myself.

There are a couple banana recipes in the recipe section, take a look at them.
Troy


----------



## St Allie (Dec 18, 2009)

hey Blade,

good to see you back in here.. where've you been hiding?

Allie


----------



## bladeofthemoon (Dec 19, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Brother Blade, remove that white skin!! Man was I ever dissapointed, that wine was really destined to be something nice. But I too, am continually learning. I am glad through the help, advice and experience everyone in here has shared with me, I now have some knowledge to pass along myself.
> 
> There are a couple banana recipes in the recipe section, take a look at them.
> Troy



never said a truer statement bro. continuous improvement is what a good wine maker must have in his mind... that and the ability to experiment.  im planning to make it tomorrow on sunday. let's see if i am able to get it going then 



St Allie said:


> hey Blade,
> 
> good to see you back in here.. where've you been hiding?
> 
> Allie



hey allie... how have u been doing? lol, well i haven't so much as hiding as dealing with some stuff. first my sis just got married so had been busy with her marriage preparations last month and end of the month before last, i managed to hurt my back either during karate training or during gym training. not sure which, the result... a slipped disc. it got quite crazy with my family telling me to stop karate for ever and all  but, then i spoke to a few doctors who are supposed to be a few of the best in the field in india and they said that i just need to rest my back and not exercise at all till mid jan and then slowly slowly get back to max 70% of my previous workouts and all. 
lol, so i kinda wasnt here online.


----------



## Luc (Dec 20, 2009)

bladeofthemoon said:


> i just went thru ure recipe.... i was shocked at the simplicity of it all... r u serious about that wine? if thats the case, maybe ive been getting too stuck in unnecessary "rules" about wine making like using only proper equipment and not thinking out of the box.
> thanks!!!



I am dead-serious.

We tend to make things far more complicated as they need to be.
Remember the old romans and sumerians did not have all the fancy
equipment we have and they made great wines.........

I think I personally have made more wines using bread-yeast as any of you have and until now I never had a disappointing batch.

Luc


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2009)

As for the back. I had and have the same problem. Mine is not slipped so much right now but 2 are herniated as we speak. I get an epidural every 2 weeks and thats about to go to every week starting next week. 4 years ago I slipped it really bad and the next day it took 35 minutes when I woke up just to figure out how to get up off the bed and crawl into the doorway and use the door jamb sides to creep my my up. Its no where near that bad now but sure hurts a lot every single day and some are worse. I personally just dont have much will power to do the excersizes that might help as I do some pretty strenuous lifting and stuff at my job and just flat out beat when I get home an usually pretty darn sore. I hope your back goes back to normal but for the most part most are never back to the way they were. Good luck and take it easy on your back as that will let it get better much faster and may increase the chances of it getting back to where your back should be, I really didnt have that option due to financial situations at the time and probably the reason my back sucks so bad!


----------



## bladeofthemoon (Dec 21, 2009)

hi wade.... wow, ure back really seems to be in trouble. i guess i am relatively luckier. well, here's to both our backs going back to normal. in either case, i decided when i found out about my back, that i am not going to let it stop me at all. ive put too many years in karate to let go now so that is one reason i cannot give up on my back. maybe u should find one such reason too, that really helps day after day. 

@ luc

well u certainly have a point about the romans. cool cool. now im gonna come out with simple home equipment which will help me make great wines. ofcourse with your help  lol


----------

